# MotoCzysz pictures of final bike



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Travis, 

That is one awesome bike. I like the battery containers. They look like they belong and the whole thing just looks right. One damn good looking electric crotch rocket. 

Pete


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the look! Most bikes are built to show off the engines, this one shows of the batteries. I love the status leds on the side. Do you think they will be selling these?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

looks like its got 3 Eteks...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

not etek, Agni's


----------



## jedurai (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, that thing is beautiful. Breathtaking. I love the fact that it looks so much like the original Czysz, but is definitely its own beast. And that video... WOW. You hear it pulling away with a little whine. UG! As a rider myself, that got my heart pounding. Thanks for the post.


----------



## RollingTripod (Jan 2, 2010)

great looking bike, shame its slower than the petrol one though. One step closer


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

very good ideas, beautiful bike

last thing i read they had unfortunate breakdown on the race - how they doing now? what (where) the latest news?


----------

